# Uad Apollo Twin?



## eric_w (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm looking for a new interface and this one caught my eye. I'm new to uad products and it looks like the Apollo can use uad plugins inside your daw without taking a hit on your cpu? Can anyone confirm that's how it works?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Dec 8, 2017)

That is correct


----------



## eric_w (Dec 9, 2017)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> That is correct



Thanks. I've found my new Christmas present.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Dec 9, 2017)

I have the Apollo twin and it sounds good but I was disappointed that it can only handle 2 heavy plug-ins like Manley e.q. and Elysia master compressor.


----------



## mac (Dec 9, 2017)

OleJoergensen said:


> I have the Apollo twin and it sounds good but I was disappointed that it can only handle 2 heavy plug-ins like Manley e.q. and Elysia master compressor.



Really? Are you using a single core unit? I always wondered if the mk2 was any more powerful than the mk1.


----------



## danielb (Dec 9, 2017)

OleJoergensen said:


> I have the Apollo twin and it sounds good but I was disappointed that it can only handle 2 heavy plug-ins like Manley e.q. and Elysia master compressor.


Strange, I have the apollo twin USB and I can put really a lot of plugs in... (atr102 a800 etc.) not just 2..


----------



## Minko (Dec 9, 2017)

Hi,

Depends on the bandwidth and the type of unit you bought.
The more bandwidth you allocate the more you plugins you use.
Also the higher sample rates, less plugins.

There is a plugin chart which I can never find when I need it (that's why I bookmarked it):
https://help.uaudio.com/hc/en-us/articles/215262223-UAD-2-Instance-Chart

And yes the Manley stuff is pretty well done and takes lot's of UAD-CPU's power.

Edit: add on: I sometimes print the results to be able to use more plugins.


----------



## wst3 (Dec 9, 2017)

I have a Twin USB (first gen) and really like it a lot. 
The converters sound very good, I think they punch above their weight, which is to say there are better converters out there, but the differences are subtle, and honestly, in my current space I don't think I could hear them. (In a really well done space I compared an Apollo 8P to a Lavry D/A and a Benchmark D/A. If I ignored the prices I think I'd have gone with the Benchmark, but we are talking about very subtle differences.)

The ability to host plugins with near zero latency is a big benefit. The unison feature is very nearly mind-blowing, especially for guitar amplifier plugins.

Downsides -for me - would include only two inputs, and even with the Duo I do sometimes run out of horsepower. I also have a quad PCIe card so I can shuffle plugins over, but then I have to deal with the latency from the DAW. And it turns out two inputs isn't enough, even when it is just me<G>! I am expecting an Audient ASP880 to arrive today (Christmas came early), which will let me add 4 more inputs at 96k or eight more at 48k. The ASP880 lets me bypass the preamplifiers to connect my other microphone preamplifiers directly to the A/D, which I expect to work out nicely.

Many here will warn you that I am a big time UAD plugin fanboy - I think that for emulations they are as good as it gets. I still use other plugins when an emulation won't cut it, but I am old enough to have used a lot of the gear the modeled in real life, so there is a comfort factor at play. Your mileage will vary.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 9, 2017)

Try and get at least a Quad if you can afford it, UAD is a addiction and you will want to use more. Or you can expand later with a Satellite as well. (you can chain these units together for processing power).

The allure of the UAD plugins is there quality and vibe IMO, if you need the offline processing power that is a bonus.


----------



## eric_w (Dec 9, 2017)

Thanks for the replies, everyone. I think I will go for the quad, hoping to find a deal on it within the coming weeks.


----------



## eric_w (Dec 11, 2017)

Another question. How is the apollo's latency in the daw with virtual instruments? Does it make any noticeable difference?


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 11, 2017)

Yes, there is some latency but it's manageable IMO.
https://help.uaudio.com/hc/en-us/ar...try-to-record-through-UAD-plug-ins-in-my-DAW-



eric_w said:


> Another question. How is the apollo's latency in the daw with virtual instruments? Does it make any noticeable difference?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Dec 11, 2017)

If you get the Thunderbolt model, there shouldn't be any latency.


----------

